# Johnsonrail layout build thread.



## Johnsonrail (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi all, 

I thought that I would share the build thread on here step by step as we go along. What started as a 10 x 4 table has grown a bit and we're now in the mock up stage with track layout and terrain planning. Here are a few pictures, I will add as much as I can as we go. 

The 10 x 4 I was quite content with.... 








The 2 x 4 section that my son wanted to add for a bigger yard....








The 10 x 7 1/2 behemoth that is has turned into after out family discussion.








Track count before layout.








Mock track layout, looks like I need a few more crossovers, a few doubles by the looks of things.








Still trying to get the attachments to work from my album, seem to be getting an invalid file error... hopefully the attachments I have added work out.

This should be a fun build as we immerse ourselves in the world of DCC and a large detailed layout. Something that the whole family can enjoy, my wife is a tool and die maker / artist so her measuring and artistic talents will be a big help. My son is four but his world revolves around trains and he's already laying out the terrain plans with paper and crayons showing us where the mountains, tunnels and train yard should go; and my daughter is much like her mother, ready to get painting the figures that we'll need throughout the layout. 

I'll keep you all posted as we go. 


Cheers, 

Mat


If the pictures do not work, I do have an album on here that I uploaded today.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Just curious as to how you will reach the back against the wall. That opening doesn't look big enough for anyone to stand in. Welcome to the forums and have fun with it.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Agreed. Your opening is way to small, can you enlarge this access hole to be able to stand in this comfortably?

You will definitely need to have access to your layout, you need to be able to reach everything.

Good start on your layout, glad you posted your progress on this forum


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

That's gonna be a nice layout.
What is it's theme? Mining, lumber, main line run?

Keep us posted>

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

I love spet by spet keep it come it going to look nice


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A family that models together stays together.:thumbsup:

I always say go as big as you can from the get go, as it always seems like later on you will want to expand anyway.

The hole is kind of small, but I guess it is enough to stick your head through to see what your hands are doing.

When you make the access hole plan on something over top that you can lift out and then place back down to cover it when you don't need it.

Say a factory or an oil depot or even some houses. That way you can build it on a piece of wood or foam and just place it back down to cover the hole up.

Looking good.:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnsonrail (Jan 6, 2013)

The pictures are on an angle, makes the access hole look smaller than it is. It is 4 feet by 18 inches in total. My wife and I can stand up and reach all points that we will need to access on the layout from there. I will get some better pictures as we progress and hopefully it will give you guys a better look at it, remember it is 10 feet x 7 1/2 feet. Pictures can be a bit misleading... Ha ha. 

The plan is a lumber mill / mining set-up, steam era. It should prove to be a fun build, plenty of detail planned.

Thanks for the replies, I look forward to sharing our build as we go. 

Cheers.


----------

